
Intel to Slash Desktop Processor Pricing Up to 15 Percent as Ryzen 3000 Nears - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-cpu-reduce-pricing-10-15-percent,39699.html
======
dsr_
If the performance-competitive AMD CPUs were priced at 15% below Intel, that
would be reasonable. But... it looks like you'll pay about 45% less for an AMD
equivalent to an Intel CPU.

I'm really looking forward to EPYC Zen-2 parts.

~~~
dangus
The real difference that I find in practice is that, for whatever reason, AMD
boards are consistently cheaper than Intel ones.

------
cma
The performance drop after their next security mitigation is supposed to be
bigger than this price drop.

The release of their security workaround is being held back until something
like one day after Ryzen 3000 release, presumably to cheat the benchmark
numbers at the expense of users' security.

~~~
mook
Do they then run the risk of somebody publicizing the security issues early?
For example, if somebody already likes AMD better and gets angry at Intel for
ignoring security risk.

Or is this additional mitigations for already public security issues?

------
Ennis
I thought this business has technology cycles. It's just that AMD has missed a
few and now Intel is at the mid-stage of it's current architecture. Wouldn't
they be naturally back on top in a few years while AMD retools a new
architecture family? I don't get the "intel is done for" reasoning. Cutting
pricing on a product-line that is in mid to late life-cycle is expected in
most other businesses including technology.

There are other arguments wrt Intel not being fabless that I get but those are
not the same thing.

~~~
wickoff
From my understanding the problem isn't with the architecture, but with
manufacturing. AMD is about to release 7nm CPUs manufactured by TSMC,
meanwhile Intel only recently sorted out its 10nm issues and 7nm is scheduled
for 2021 if everything goes well.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
> AMD is about to release 7nm CPUs manufactured by TSMC, meanwhile Intel only
> recently sorted out its 10nm issues

You can tell who the AMD fanboys are because they keep repeating this line
even though it gets pointed out every time that the different fabs measure
density differently and that Intel's 10 nm process is on par with TSMC's 7 nm.

~~~
imtringued
The difference is that Intel's 10nm process doesn't exist in a meaningful
sense.

------
elorant
That's hardly satisfying. Price for an i5-8500 is higher than it was a year
ago. They chocked the market while providing low supply and now are trying to
fight back with laughable discounts. Thanks but no thanks Intel. My next
upgrade will be an AMD.

------
PLenz
Desperation move, it looks more the more like Intel doesn't have an answer to
Zen2.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
So... Now AMD takes top performance, so Intel gets to be the "value" brand?
I'm joking, but this is honestly a pretty funny reversal.

~~~
inamberclad
Intel is still winning in single threaded work, last time I checked. AMD is
winning in performance per dollar, and only because Intel gouges so damn much.

~~~
tachion
Not anymore, latest cinebench benchmarks are showing AMD beating single
threaded Intel too.

~~~
brianwawok
Except fun like..

Intel controls the compilers. The compilers can do special things on Intel and
make better code.

Just having a faster processor doesn't matter if most compiled code is slower
on your processor...

~~~
KingMachiavelli
Intel has their own compiler(s) but at least on the server side where
everything is compiled using gcc or LLVM, both are optimized for both AMD and
Intel. Was AMD behind a year ago in this regard? Yes. Even Windows just
finally got more optimizations.

On the other hand, the benchmarks with AMD in the lead are obviously using
compilers that 'exist' so really the compiler advantage Intel 'may' have is
already taken into account. Additionally, the last few years of security
issues has shaved off an additional 3% to 20% off of Intel's performance
(compared to the 2-5% AMD lost).

The effect is that Intel has been loosing from both directions allowing AMD to
be outpacing them in many ways.

~~~
brianwawok
Yup, which is fantastic.

I was pointing out that it takes more than an equal or better product at an
equal or lesser price, due to many things baked into the current state of
computers / servers.

~~~
rowanG077
Almost no one uses Intel's compiler for serious workloads afaik. Your entire
point is irrelevant.

~~~
IntelMiner
Gentoo used to have an article on it on the old Wiki

Of course it was riddled with (outdated) lists of packages that either

A: ran worse than with GCC (this was pre-Clang/LLVM days)

B: Didn't build at all

------
nanoservices
No one could have ever guessed resting on your laurels and price gouging
customers because you were the only game in town would ever come back to bite
them. /s

~~~
spectramax
Isn’t this how _every_ business works? If there is no competition, and if
there are people willing to pay for the price they set, how is that a fault of
the business?

That said, I think Intel has a long history of anti-competitive behavior and
we need law makers with a spine to address and punish this type of behavior.

~~~
skellera
Not every. Some continue to invest and innovate. Although this is harder as a
public company who is pushing for profits over long term strength.

------
microcolonel
Their costs are not going to come down anywhere near AMD's for products which
can be sold for a similar price, at least with regard to their current product
lines. AMD has really hit it out of the park from engineering on up to
strategy.

------
lol_jono
They're going to need to do more than that.

~~~
jandrese
Intel can coast on corporate inertia for some time. They weathered the
Netburst era alright from the Dells and Apples of the world being married to
Intel.

I'm personally excited for actual competition in the CPU space. It seems like
this entire decade has been in the doldrums with CPU growth. Someone needs to
Conroe the market again.

~~~
benj111
Conroe?

Google gives John Conroe (author)

" Chris Gordon, a rookie cop in the Big Apple with an interesting
sideline—hunting demons. But after rescuing a beautiful girl from a demonic
attack, he finds life stranger than he ever thought possible"

I'm guessing that isnt it.

And there's a city in Texas??

Edit: Corner the market? That's the opposite of what you mean though...

Edit2: Words

~~~
jandrese
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conroe_(microprocessor)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conroe_\(microprocessor\))

The processor that nearly killed AMD.

~~~
benj111
That makes more sense, thanks.

------
techntoke
Still overpriced and less secure

